# TT Starting Problems



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Still having problems starting my TT. Car will turn over like a man possessed, but will not fire. Have realised now though that electronics can be heard on some occassions chattering behind the dash (like a relay trying to energise), and at the same time the EPC dash light can be seen trying to turn on.

If the EPC light does manage to turn on, electronic chattering noise stops, fuel pump can be heard priming, and car will fire. (Seconds after car has started, EPC light goes out as normal)

If the battery is boosted it seems to provide enough juice to power the required circuits and the car will fire...until the following day...and then we were back to the same situation.

New battery installed, and this cured the problem at the moment of installation...until the following day...and then we were back to the same situation.

Could something be draining the battery? And if so, what could draw that much within a few hours from a brand new battery?

Driving me nuts...any help greatly appreciated......
D.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Had exactly the same problem, so take a look at this thread: http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=157049

I also changed the battery which worked for a day, then the same story. It was a fuel pump (you could hear it but it didn't pump any fuel).

Hope this helps.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

good thread to read fom egster and similar to info on my thread too, mine turned out to be fuel pump, if it is firing some times then pump will be working, if it is the pump then you are looking at about £230 max for the part.


----------



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply egster. Read through your thread, can see you had a nightmare too.

My problem is slightly different though...I think. In that, my fuel pump cannot even be heard priming...until the electronics behind the dash kick in, which brings on such things as the EPC light....after which fuel pump primes and engine starts.

There seems to be something behind dash which is part faulty, maybe a relay, which when given a power boost then allows the electonics to kick in, EPC light to kick in, and then fuel pump to prime.

Once car is running is ticks over fine....had it ticking over last time for an hour. BUT, following morning car would again turn over but not start.

Is there a relay which powers a large proportion of the electronics (including fuel pump) AND Vagcom port? My friend found when in fault mode that there was no power at Vagcom port, but when battery boosted and car started, power restored at Vagcom port but no faults showing.!!!

Thanks
D.


----------



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

By the way...what is the EPC warning light for? What do the letters EPC stand for?

D.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine fired sometimes, sometimes not, until the pump died forever.
There indeed is a fuel pump replay, which is often known to cause starting problems in TTs. Try a search on fuel pump relay :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

see the thread again and search for malstt thread re his not starting his was the fuel pump relay and crankshaft sensor, think thats mentioned in eg's thread


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

As said above, try searching my posts. There is alot of helpfull advicee on there.


----------



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks malstt. Just read the thread. Can see that skiwizz had similar prob, but not sure his was exactly the same....but that could be my inexperience.

I'll tell you happened this afternoon, and maybe you can help. First two turns of the key today into the first position resulted in no EPC light on dash, and in both instances when turning the key into the 'crank the engine over' position the car again turned over but would not fire.

But on third attempt, when turning the key into the first position this time the EPC light came on ( i could hear other electrics behind the dash kicking into life too), then almost immediatly after that I heard the fuel pump prime, and then this time when turning the key into the 'crank the engine over' position the engine fired.

So what do you reckon? Could a faulty fuel pump cause the above. Or could it be a faulty fuel pump relay? Whatever it is that is intermittent, it also appears that it powers the EPC light.

Thanks in advance. D.


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

It could be both I guess. Let me tell you that my pump didn't die in a second, but was causing problems intermittently like yours, then in the end it failed to pump fuel, but i could still hear it.

If you've seen my thread, I made a video of the dashpod while turning, if it helps you somehow: 




Then again, it's handy to have VAG-COM so we could see the faults if any (should be if EPC light comes on). And, as also stated in my thread, try to disconnect the fuel line to the engine, put a pot under it and try to start the car, so you can see if the fuel is actually pumping out or the pump is just turning stiffed with air.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

The EPC light always comes on when I turn my car on. Come to think of it all the lights do then thye go off when the car is started. The EPC light is for limp mode so I don't think that has anything to do with your not starting problem.


----------



## LisDexic (Jun 17, 2005)

Mine is doing the same thing! it's been going on for a couple weeks now!

Turn the key on, no check engine light...will not fire...vag-com will not connect..
Turn the key on, check engine light...fires perfectly! vag-com connects with no faults!

i need help on this badly also.. i'm going to try the ECU relay under the hood and a Fuel pump relay..
I'm going to post more about this tonight!.. BTW already replaced ignition switch and crank sensor.. no fix.. =(


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

You could check the fuel pump and relay by removing the fuel return line and giving the engine a quick flick and see if your getting fuel to the engine. Safest way is to have two people, one keeping holding a small container to catch the fuel and the other to turn the ignition.If you get fuel it rules out the pump and the relay.


----------



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Finally took it into stealers, and they're saying it could be a Dashpod problem.

The Dashpod was replaced Sep 2007 (free of charge under the old scheme). Now they want to charge me £800 for a new one!...which would be bad enough considering the pod is 28months old. Apprently the Dashpod fitted in Sep 2007 is out of warranty beacuse it is more than 2 years old.

But... they also still want to charge me £800 for a new Dashpod even if it doesn't actually fix the starting problem!

So 2 questions in summary:
1. Should I even have to pay for another dashpod anyway? It's only lasted 28 months!
2. Should I have to pay anything if a replacement dashpod doesn't fix the starting issue? Am I not paying for their guesswork?


----------



## LisDexic (Jun 17, 2005)

I can tell you right now its not going to be the dash pod.. they sound like turds.. hehe =)

So i took out the fuel pump relay and ECM relay to check at work tomorrow.. my car wouldn't start today so i ended up staying home, LOL... ..BTW fuel isn't the issue here, it's a lack of communication to the ECM, the computer Doesn't know you're turning the key in the ON or crank position, and will not produce spark.. or communication with Vag-Com. 
And it's NOT the ignition switch or crank sensor, I've tried several new ones at work to test with, since i work at a European car shop.
And you can't rule out the Fuel pump relay just by if the pump is on squirting fuel..

when the car doesn't start..turn key on, no check engine light, but fuel pump kicks in, and motor will spin over, but not fire..
Vag-Com will not connect.
when car DOES START..turn key on, check engine light present, NO fuel pump kicks in, motor spins over and fires perfectly..
Vag-Com will connect...

So the fuel pump relay itself "could" be the problem if it has a direct connection to the ECM, which i believe it does.
I'm going to go over the wiring tomorrow as well as my relays..

Pretty frustrating to say the least =) hehe but I'm still in good spirits! YAY! good learning experience..
I'll post about it after work tomorrow after testing relays and my wires!


----------



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Stealers tell me they have tried replacement fuel pump relay, but no mention by them of the ECU relay...so am looking forward to your finds re the ECU relay....good luck with that today. BTW, no major gauge issues with my existing dashpod, I just think that the stealers are grasping for ideas.

Just to be clear, your last post said:

"when the car doesn't start..turn key on, no check engine light, but fuel pump kicks in, and motor will spin over, but not fire..
Vag-Com will not connect.
when car DOES START..turn key on, check engine light present, NO fuel pump kicks in, motor spins over and fires perfectly..
Vag-Com will connect..."

should it have read (cos this is what mine does)

"when the car doesn't start..turn key on, no check engine light, NO fuel pump kicks in, and motor will spin over, but not fire..
Vag-Com will not connect.
when car DOES START..turn key on, check engine light present, fuel pump does kick in, motor spins over and fires perfectly..
Vag-Com will connect..."

looking forward too your results..


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

just to say mine showed no fault everytime vagcom was run, good luck guys hope you get sorted quickly, know how you feel


----------



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

Thought i'd say thanks to those who offered help & advice re my 225 not starting.

Turns out that the issue was a corroded/high resitance pin on the connector to the ECU.....pin 62 to be precise. Apparently the high resistance at the connection was causing enough of a drop in voltage to interupt power to the ECU...but when my battery was boosted, the boost provided enough additional voltage to overcome the high resistance connection.

The technician who solved problem did say that he'd never seen this issue before...but thought i'd let you all know the details anyway...just in case.

Anyway...am back on the road....at last...
Cheers


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad you solved it!
It's hard to imagine how that little things cause so big issues


----------



## rwoodid (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, My 2000 225BHP TT wont start and has no power to ECU.It is with Audi main dealer in Maidstone. They have advised that due to a lack of communication with ECU they recommended its replacement at £986. I have sent the ECU to repairer/specialist who have tested and advised that the ECU shows no faults. Any clues as to what to do next. Worried about leaving with dealer when they got first diagnosis wrong and could have wasted lots of my money if I hadnt insisted on getting the ECU off them.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

rwoodid said:


> Hi, My 2000 225BHP TT wont start and has no power to ECU.It is with Audi main dealer in Maidstone. They have advised that due to a lack of communication with ECU they recommended its replacement at £986. I have sent the ECU to repairer/specialist who have tested and advised that the ECU shows no faults. Any clues as to what to do next. Worried about leaving with dealer when they got first diagnosis wrong and could have wasted lots of my money if I hadnt insisted on getting the ECU off them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


There are lots of independent garages all over the country, someone from your area might help you find a good mechanic! Dealers are usually a rip-off because they would replace just everything. I've got very bad experience with official dealer's diagnostics!
A quick VAG-COM scan should give us more info on the problem, and if we get more details, then we may diagnose or even find out a simple do-it-yourself repair or a cheap replacement part (if the ECU is really faulty) from ttspares, ebay etc.
Worth of consideration! :wink:


----------



## DLNIDAN (Jan 8, 2010)

This kind of lazy fault finding by the stealers annoys me. I'm struggling to think of another industry/service whereby you submit an item for repair and are charged for expensive items that do not resolve the issue. It's because stealers want easy fixes, regardless of end price to the customer. If errors show in VAG-COM they're happy....but ask for traditional fault finding, and that's a differnet story. :x

Stealer tried to do same to me. I had starting issue, they said the dashpod was the cause, and wanted to charge me 800 quid, even if it did not resolve the issue. I got Audi UK involved, they forced stealer to justify their reasoning behind wanting to change the dashpod....and hey presto, a week or so later the starting issue was resolved, without having the dashpod replaced....it was something else entirely causing the starting problem.

So get onto Audi UK.

Also, I have to agree with egster...what errors, if any, are showing at VAG-COM?


----------

